# Wiper blade suggestion



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I have to replace the entire wiper blades on the passenger side. (2001 E39).
I tried a search on this site and can't find a reference to this.

Can I just buy a Bosch Excel wiper blade (22" right?) from the local auto parts store? Does it have the right connector for my car?

Thanks...


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

roadie said:


> I have to replace the entire wiper blades on the passenger side. (2001 E39).
> I tried a search on this site and can't find a reference to this.
> 
> Can I just buy a Bosch Excel wiper blade (22" right?) from the local auto parts store? Does it have the right connector for my car?
> ...


I'd call Pacific BMW and get a stock replacement. I think they work great and never snort like aftermarket blades tend to do. And Pacific has great prices. I just ordered 2 replacement blade inserts for about $15.

I did notice that the design of the insert has changed since I had my 1999. Make sure they give you the correct part. My order included the older version but I made it work.


----------

